

Is the Web heading toward redirect hell? - abraham
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/09/22/is-the-web-heading-toward-redirect-hell/

======
devmonk
Unfortunately, as long as the result arrives quickly, many users won't know or
care. As request/response time goes down via faster processing/faster
networking, there will be more room for more redirects, if desired. It is a
problem, and it may be a hell, but if users accept it, it will happen.

------
hannibalhorn
You can use a Chrome extension, "Chrome URL Expander", to always see the
underlying links. I've always assumed the underlying expansion services never
resolve a URL more than once, but don't know for sure.

